# Long stringy poop!



## quebecichlid (Sep 30, 2009)

Is it a problem if a fish has a long stringy poop, a couple of my fish have been sick and I noticed they had this symptom.

What does it mean?

Pierre


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

are you seeing the fish having this or just the strings in the tank? if you have it just in the tank and have a common pleco he is the culprit and perfectly normal...


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Long stingy COLORED feces indicates that the fish is eating too much. One small feeding a day is usually plenty for most fish. Give them only as much food as they can finish in less than a minute.

Long stringy CLEAR OR WHITE feces indicates a problem of some kind --it's one of the first symptoms of bloat, but it doesn't always mean the fish has bloat.

My advice to you if it's the latter is to first of all test the water, then do a partial water change of 30% using a good quality declorinator. Siphon the gravel.

You mentioned that your fish have been sick but you didn't say with what or what the symptoms are. If any of your fish are showing the white clear feces and are also not eating or spitting out food then you should begin treatment for Bloat ASAP. Jungle Parasite Clear or Clout. Treat the entire tank. Do the water change before you start the treatment.

Robin


----------

